# cant use dvd's

## paulsh21

hi there.

i've just tried (for the first time) to play a dvd within my gentoo system.  i have a dvd drive running on the ide-scsi driver (cdrecord --scanbus finds the device), but when i put a dvd into the drive, it ejects itself after a few seconds.

does anyone know whats up?

cheers,

-paul-

----------

## pizen

Are you getting any sort of error message?

----------

## paulsh21

if i try to mount the device in a terminal before it ejects, i get:

mount: No medium found

the disk is clean, and the drive can read regular cd's ok.

i've just had a quick look in the filesystems section of my kernel config, and UDF isn't compiled in.  i'll try adding it and post back later.

cheers,

paul.

----------

## paulsh21

nope, adding UDF into the kernel didn't work.  there goes my only idea  :Smile: 

oh well....

----------

## pizen

Ok, just for the purposes of more info can you post the output of the scanbus and your fstab?  Also, is it on all DVDs or just this one?

----------

## paulsh21

it happens on all movie dvd's, but dvd roms with a filesystem(like those from a magazine) can be mounted fine.

cdrecord -scanbus

drecord 1.11a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.22

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

	0,0,0	  0) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 100         ' '14.A' Removable Disk

	0,1,0	  1) 'IDE-CD  ' 'R/RW 4x4x32     ' '1.3B' Removable CD-ROM

	0,2,0	  2) 'PIONEER ' 'DVD-ROM DVD-105F' '1.22' Removable CD-ROM

	0,3,0	  3) *

	0,4,0	  4) *

	0,5,0	  5) *

	0,6,0	  6) *

	0,7,0	  7) *

and here's my fstab file:

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

/dev/hda2 /boot 	ext3 	auto,noatime			1 1

/dev/hda5 /		ext3 	noatime				0 0

/dev/hda3 		none 	swap	sw				0 0

/dev/cdr		/cdr	iso9660 noauto,ro,user		0 0

/dev/dvd		/dvd	iso9660 noauto,ro,user		0 0

/dev/fd0		/floppy vfat noauto,rw,user 		0 0

/dev/hda1		/win	vfat auto,rw,user,umask=0	0 0

/dev/sda4		/zip	vfat noauto,rw,user,umask=0	0 0

----------

## jderyck

paulsh21,

I think your problem is that you're trying to mount /dev/dvd as an iso9660 filesystem, which is a CD-ROM, not a DVD.

Try this:

/dev/hda2 /boot ext3 auto,noatime 1 1

/dev/hda5 / ext3 noatime 0 0

/dev/hda3 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdr /cdr iso9660 noauto,ro,user 0 0

/dev/dvd /dvd udf noauto,ro,user 0 0

/dev/fd0 /floppy vfat noauto,rw,user 0 0

/dev/hda1 /win vfat auto,rw,user,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda4 /zip vfat noauto,rw,user,umask=0 0 0[/quote]

----------

## paulsh21

i dont think that'll work, as udf is similar to an audio cd - in that it's not mountable, though it is a filesystem....i'll have a go though.

----------

## jderyck

Actually, you can mount it, here's the output from my box:

/dev/hdc5 on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/.init.d type tmpfs (rw,mode=0644,size=1024k)

/dev/hdc6 on /opt type xfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdd5 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

usbdevfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)

/dev/dvd on /mnt/dvd type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

john@thaumaturge 001 $ ls /mnt/dvd

AUTORUN.INF  JACKET_P  README.TXT  VIDEO_TS  common  disc.id  install.exe  win

At least on my O2 I can mount audio CDs as well, I've never tried to do it on a linux box though.

Hope this helps.

----------

## paulsh21

trying to mount /dvd as type udf gives me:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/dvd,

       or too many mounted file systems

wow, this is a pain in the ass  :Smile: 

thanks for the info though....

----------

## jderyck

I just remembered that you've got scsi-cd enabled, and your dvd player is listed in cdrecord -scanbus, so, from the point of view of linux it is a scsi device. I can't give exact instructions here, but I think I can point you at something to try.

First, ls -l /dev/dvd. It should be pointing to a device on your pseudo-scsi bus and not to an ide device. For instance, my dvd-r is /dev/sr0. The sr0 is for scsi read only device number 0.

My dvd rom device is /dev/hdb, which is the second ide device.

Try the following commands:

mkdir /tmp/sr0

mkdir /tmp/sr1

mount /dev/sr0 /tmp/sr0 -t udf

mount /dev/sr1 /tmp/sr1 -t udf

You're going to be trying to mount the first and second scsi read only devices onto /tmp/sr0 and /tmp/sr1 respectively.

One of the two devices should be your cd-r, the other should be your dvd.

I'm guessing that /dev/sr1 will be your dvd device.

----------

